
CSS vendor prefixes redux - niyazpk
http://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2010/03/css_vendor_pref_1.html
======
binarymax
Ive always found that whenever you implement browser specific code, you always
end up with a headache one or two years down the road. The big browser players
can invent any specific stuff they want but as a developer its always best to
stick with the standards. If you want to experiment on non-live code then
great, but plan on future pain if you go live with browser specific css/js.

